# IT-Sicherheit und Überwachung: Scharfe Kritik an der ITU



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2008)

"China, Russland und die USA - das ist wohl die neue Achse des Bösen - treiben die Integration neuer Möglichkeiten für die Überwachung im Internet voran", warnte Bill Drake auf dem European Dialogue on Internet Governance.

Weiterlesen...


----------

